# my new loft!



## sinister357 (Aug 3, 2009)

build this over the weekend. it's 4'x4'x7'. wanted to go bigger but i hope this is enough for 10 - 15 birds. nestboxes are 1'x1'x2'x(10).


----------



## Naunnie (Sep 2, 2009)

Congrats on your new construction. Look in "Loft designs" for paint choices. Are you planning to add some other loft additions to it like... ventilation, light, avairy space, etc....? How many birds do you have now? I'm thinking this might be just a wee bit small for 10 or more birds.


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

You'll need to add a ventilation on the top and bottom ASAP cause you will cook your birds in there... An aviary and maybe a trap door later would make a nice addition


----------



## sinister357 (Aug 3, 2009)

yeah. traps are in the work. can i get by with just that for ventilations? avairy, im not sure yet.


----------



## ssfguy (Sep 6, 2009)

Ventilation and addition of an avairy will make your bird look more happy in pictures. Much said in one line, I hope you get the point here.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

sinister357 said:


> yeah. traps are in the work. can i get by with just that for ventilations? avairy, im not sure yet.


Ventilation would be easy and take 15 minutes to do. Just cut out a couple of slits (4" x 10"?) on the bottom and top and cover with 1/4 or 1/2" mesh. 
The building looks good and solid, and has great potential.
I would put an aviary on it (or a window or 2 for the time being)- Happy birds perform better


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

need some windows and aviary, it is like they are in a cave, you do not want that, they will not be healthy that way....have you looked and research others lofts...need to do that and work on yours a bit more, it should not take too long to do. If you live in a warm climate, you need to drill some holes ASAP! they could get too hot in there.


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

He lives in MN so its getting cold there I'm sure. Even if you just cut a hole and put some plexi-glass that would let in some light and not seem like a cave. Then in the summer time you can take the plexi-glass off and replace it with screen so it doesn't get to hot. It might not be as pretty as a window but in a pinch and a cheap solution to the problem. You can find windows all the time in the trash. Well I finally got the answer to a couple of my questions. The red ones are still alive. You need to put a piece of wood in front of the nest boxes, so the eggs don't roll out or the babies don't fall out. Well its a start, with a few minor changes it is better than the rabbit cages. I also don't think its big enough for 10 or more birds, unless you put an aviary on it. Then it will be if its large enough. Since you put so many nesting boxes in there it seems you are going to have allot more than 10-15 birds. I hope you don't get to big to fast. See sinister I can be reasonable and respectable, can you?? mindy


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

plexi-glass is not what is needed, he just needs some ventilation, does not matter that he lives in MN. and the nest boxes, it is always wise to have more of them than you do birds. I know you can get alot of advice and opinions, but the one thing here is just some ventilation and aviaries, would love to see the pics when your done!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I wouldn't let the parents out to fly while their sitting on eggs. If for some reason they don't return, you've got eggs and no parents to raise them 
I agree with Spirit Wings, ventilation and aviary should be priority.
And like I said, it has great potential and can't wait to see it finished


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

I was saying if he put the 4" x 10" slats for ventilation, he could put the plexi-glass for light. I was just trying to find him a cheap solution incase he couldn't get a window. min


----------



## sinister357 (Aug 3, 2009)

as suggested i've added vents and traps.


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

looks cool! mabe put on some shingles on the roof to keep it dry. It will last longer that way. can't wait to see more.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

your missing the aviary, ALL lofts have them, they need to go out and look around on their own time and sit in the sun or rain when you can not let them out, it is one of the most important parts of the loft, you really need to put one on. hens when they get off the nest from sitting for so long like to stretch her wings and sit in the sunshine and get some fresh air...think of the birds first and you can't go wrong. plus it serves as a spot to put their bath pan for bathing which is one of the biggest joys for a pigeon and important to their health, the aviary has a wire floor, so it is the best spot for the bath pan...


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

It is looking good so far. I know it get cold up there but drafts and dampness is what will hurt the birds cold they can handle. your vents are a good start. The bobs are also good but be advised one member had a animal push its way into the loft even with the bobs locked down. What happen was not good. You might want to make a screen door that swings down over the front of the bobs and locks down for the night but can hook up out of the way during the day. 

Another idea is remove the landing board and build a small wire box for the aviary above your access door in place of the landing board. The box can be 18" deep the length of the loft and a foot high. Then you pull the bobs up during the day and the birds have access to sunshine and rain as they want. lock the bobs up at night. Add a wire trap door that swings down to one side of the wire box then you can let them out to fly when they and you are ready.


----------



## jmaxpsi (Jul 31, 2009)

Looking pretty good! I like the light in there. It looks like Halloween. Just keep them warm this winter. A suggestion is that you should of made the landing board so that can close up against the bobs and drop down to open. That way you can lock it up by pushing the landing board up


----------



## Hakkamike (Nov 15, 2008)

I think it looks great, you got it done fast too.


----------



## Flying Jay (Jul 6, 2009)

nice job sinster, looks cool.


----------



## sinister357 (Aug 3, 2009)

i dont have alot of free time and plus its been snowing this weekend so i was rushed to put shingles up today. what kind of exterior paint would you guys recommend using on this type of wood?


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

I would put a good coat of primer on first then some qaulity paint, wafer wood needs to be sealed or it will swell.


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

Make sure to get all the edges good, this is where the moisture really gets in.


----------



## sinister357 (Aug 3, 2009)

Roller mike said:


> I would put a good coat of primer on first then some qaulity paint, wafer wood needs to be sealed or it will swell.


primer, paint, and sealer? can you be more specific on the type?


----------



## Flying Jay (Jul 6, 2009)

nice job man you are fast! looking good.


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

No sealer, a good qaulity primer will seal, and the paint will weatherize it, make sure you use exterior paint, behr or sherwin williams are good qaulity. 2 coats primer, let dry beetween each coat, 1 good coat of paint, then a light one. The problem with wafer wood is its not exterior siding, that is why you need to primer and paint well.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

4X4 feet shouldn't have more than 8 birds in it. And an aviary is necessary for fresh air and sunshine. Or they will not be healthy. Any good primer, and good exterior paint will seal the wood.
Yes Sherwin Williams would be a good choice.


----------



## darkfur (May 11, 2007)

I use these for ventilation in my roof, they work a treat








they are called vent cowls and you can get them in any plumbing store for a few dollars. You can usually get flanges and things that connect to them that make it easy to fit them to the roof too.
I put wall vents low down in my walls and the vent cowls through the roof and I get great fresh air flow that way.


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Great Idea Darkfur, allot cheaper than those ones that move around. mindy


----------

